# Snapper and much more



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

:thumbup: 

Snapper and much more

Friday can't come soon enough. It's, once again time for a 39 hour adventure that defies the imagination. Our weekend home away from home is Hubbard Marina's Florida Fisherman ll. We love to catch fish, however, what makes these extended trips really special is the chance to get to really know real sportsmen/women from all over the country. This week we are fortunate to have with us Mr. Jackie Doodley Sr. and friends from the great state of Ohio. These men are serious fishermen and real gentlemen. Talk about fun, this group is going to be a blast. Left to right: Mr. John Lawson, now living in Florida, Mr. Jackie Doodley Jr. Mr. Timothy Wyche, Mr. Dale Watson, Mr. Adrian Berrien, Mr. Lawrence Curtis, Mr. Mark Belcher, now living in Georgia, M. Marquis Staples, Mr. Curt Williams, Mr. Willie McKinnon, Mr. Raymon Hicks. and Mr. Jackie Doodley Sr.

We are ready, Captain Garret and crew are ready. Let's go catch some fish!

It's an honor to have, from the state of Michigan, John and his daughter Sarah back with us again. Both father & daughter now live in Pinellas Park, Florida. Ever wonder why anyone would leave a state with the largest freshwater coastline in the country and over 64,980 lakes? John & Sarah can tell you; absolutely freezing temperatures most of the year:

John & Sarah, we enjoy beach life twelve months out of the year:

On the long ride out there is always something to see and do. Think I will put this on the back burner:

Will & Kyle, how is the best way to catch the elusive mangrove snapper?

After a good Tammy dinner most hit the bunks, some tell tall stories, and some troll. We need all the fresh bonito we can get. They have proven to be excellent bait for just about everything:


After a good night's sleep, it's time to get serious. Sarah is ready for a fight:


Gosh Sarah! They are getting even bigger:

Dad, don't you wish you could catch one as big as big as your daughter's trophy?


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

The bite is far from fast, but everyone is putting fish in the box:

We are having a problem. No mater how hard we try we just can't get away from the highly 'endangered' American red snapper:

Mr. Jackie Doodley Jr, Columbus, Ohio, That's not really an American red snapper you just caught. NOAA can 'prove' that they do not exist:

Mr. John Martin, Sir, are you sure you are not fishing in dream land?

Mr. Ronnie Millsaps, Clearwater, Florida, fished out of spot # 20 to land the biggest ARS he has ever caught:


The sun is still asleep and our number one box is already looking good. Look at the size of those vermilion snapper:

Someone once said that bananas were bad luck on a boat. Bet they have never had fresh banana Tammy pancakes:

That old sun is just beginning to do it's morning thing. Hope the fish are still hungry:

The bite is a lot slower that we would like. Never-the-less, the fish are ready for breakfast:


Hey guys! How about giving the mangos a chance:


The lane snapper are all over the place:

Captain Garret, now that's one heck of a porgy:


Looks like the AJ's are mad and ready for a fight:


Joe May, fishing out of spot #1, it looks like they are getting bigger and meaner. See you next month:

Hold on! What has hit Mr. Allen Edington's, spot # 36, pig fish? What ever it is, it sure is strong. After a long, hard fought, battle, we finally see color, the color of a large goliath grouper. Notice that the huge fish is floating belly up. This is because he is suffering from a condition known as barotrauma. The difference in pressure has forced the gas in his air bag to expand. If the pressure is not 'vented,' this, or any fish suffering from this condition, has little to no chance of survival. Through a special permit, Hubbard's can bring goliath grouper on boad for research purposes:



The mighty fish was properly vented, released, and immediately headed for his rocky home.
Well, it's late afternoon already. The bite has been slower than we would have liked, however, we still have a very respectable catch. This is box #2; number one has been iced down. Look at that variety:

Now that's a wicked looking evening storm. Let's get inside before it hits. We had heavy rain and winds over 30 MPH:

That after the storm scamp sure put a smile on Sarah's face:

It's getting late. Tammy, that cooked to perfection pork chop with all the trimmings is pure heaven on earth. Oh no! Absolutely no room for even the smallest slice of a delicious peanut butter fudge Jersey girl special. Now that's a real crime.


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

OK! Before we hit the bunks let's visit the showers and prepare for a good nights sleep. Take us home Captain John, home to Madeira Beach, Florida.
Now that was one quick night. The friendship was outstanding. It's early Sunday morning and there are absolutely no strangers. We can only hope that Mr. Doodley and his friends from Ohio join us again soon. The Buckeye sate can be very proud of these gentlemen, these real sportsmen. John & Sarah are all smiles.


Nothing like being in the money. Nice gag! Sarah, you are all woman. Your daddy can be very proud of the fisher-girl you have become:

Want to see a short, action packed, video. Check it out. (click on the following link)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xTOV0Wl5TVk&feature=youtu.be 

Bob Harbison Florida Outdoor Writers Association


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Two weeks ago I centered my report around Mr. Gene Wisniewski. Gene's son, Joe, Operations Specialist on the aircraft carrier USS John C. Stennis, could not be with us. He has been protecting our freedom for three years

I asked Gene what Joe thought of the USO. His reply was enough to bring tears to the eyes of every American, every FREE American. Ever wonder how important the USO really is? Just ask Joe! The USO is the morale booster that makes our military the best there has ever been, the best there is, and the best there will ever be. Thank you Joe. 
Joe, we are behind you. We deeply appreciate all you, and every branch of our military does for us, for America. We are FREE because of our military. We can never thank you and our service men and women enough.

Our USO has pledged to be there until the last American comes home.

Hubbard's Marina remains a strong supporter of the USO and what this organization stands for. However, as we all know the entire fishing industry is under attack; the marina needs help. We can all help to take a soldier fishing. Let's show these active duty men & women how much we appreciate what they are doing for us:


Last year I had the honor of attending a 1/2 day fishing trip sponsored by our USO. I snapper this picture just before boarding the Friendly Fisherman. Talk about some happy faces:

That big smile says it all.

Hubbard's, in conjunction with our USO, is in the process of organizing a full day of fishing for active duty service men, women, and their families. Please help by donating to this most worthy cause. For more information the Marina can be reached at (727) 393-1947. Ask for Roger. Operations Specialist Joseph Wisniewski will not be on this trip; he will be serving our country on the USS John C. Stennis CVN 74. However, one thing is for sure. The USO will be supporting Joe, the 5,000 on the carrier, and the men, women, and families of every branch of our military.


----------



## flounder1156 (Jul 9, 2009)

Bob .....Awesome fishing stories. You folks are top notch catching multiple species on your trips.


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Thank you sir. We really try. We fish anywhere from 70-100 miles off shore for upwards of 20 hours actual fishing time. We especially like fishing the Florida Middle Grounds at night. The fish bite better, it's much cooler, & the waters around the boat are swarming with activity. We see countless squid, flying fish, and much more. This, along with many new friends, makes for awesome trips.


----------



## Instant Karma (Oct 9, 2007)

Love reading your stories. Great read!


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

*Thanks!*

:thumbsup: Thank you sir. It's a real honor to be in a position to bring them to you. I went to school for so many years, and then worked with dis-functional families for years. Now that I am completely retired I am doing what I love best, sharing our great sport with other sportsmen/women. 
Thanks for the most encouraging words. They are appreciated more than you will ever know. Bob


----------



## THONAS J. RYAN (Jan 9, 2013)

*39 hhour trip*

I'm on the 1 AUG. trip spot 14, bunk 19, can't wait to get down there and get dirty!!!!!!!!!!! So many good reports I hope this trip will be just as good!!! AJ's are in season also so hang on reef donkeys I'm a coming!!!!! Thanks Bob for all the good reporting!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Mr. Ryan, I would like nothing better than to center my report around you. I have never had the opportunity to showcase someone from Pensacola. Hope you are not camera shy. As of now I am scheduled for three consecutive 39 hour trips. August 1,3, 5. 
8/3 is a private charter. As of now there is not enough people signed up to go. If we go on all three I will stay on the boat the entire time. My report will be centered around all thee trips. Regardless, you & your bit AJ will be featured. 
Fishing has, as I reported, been a little on the slow side. But we are still having good catches. Let's hope the AJ's are hungry. 
Incidentally, your fishing spot is 4 from the back, on the starboard side. Your bunk is downstairs in the AC section. It's a top bunk. 
Any way I can be of any help, just let me know. My E. Mail address is:
[email protected]


----------

